# Please port Shutter Screenshot Tool



## john_rambo (Sep 11, 2014)

http://shutter-project.org/

Please consider porting Shutter to FreeBSD. Its a feature-rich screenshot tool with an integrated editor that lets users highlight parts of the screenshot with arrows, rectangles , etc. Also it allows hiding parts of the image, which is really is really useful if the image contains sensitive information.

My system specifications are very low so I can't compile stuff so the repository is the only option for me.


----------



## uzsolt (Sep 11, 2014)

You don't need compile this software. It's a Perl program and if you've installed all dependencies, download shutter-0.93.tar.gz and can run bin/shutter.


----------



## john_rambo (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't know how to create a package installation script.

Can you create this one for me because there are so many dependencies and disk space is pretty low. I want to know how much disk space will be consumed by all those dependencies.

http://shutter-project.org/downloads/dependencies/


----------



## uzsolt (Sep 11, 2014)

You don't need any installation script. Install the dependencies (Perl packages are p5-*, please use `pkg search p5-\*gtk\*`). You can install via e.g. `pkg install p5-Gtk2-ImageView`. If you've installed all dependencies, you should download the latest source code from here, unpack it, go to the bin subdirectory and you can run it with `./shutter`.

This program is a Perl script which uses some Perl libraries, it doesn't need to be compiled.


----------



## Chris_H (Nov 5, 2014)

It looks interesting. The dependencies do look a bit daunting (they suck in a lot of GNOME stuff). But it's not too bad. I'll give it a go, and submit a PR in about a week.

--Chris


----------



## Chris_H (Dec 29, 2014)

Just to say; I haven't forgotten about this. But there are recent changes to the way Perl is now managed, and installed. The default version, has also changed. That makes the process of handling dependencies different. So I'm waiting for the "dust to settle". The recent addition of Gnome3 has also changed the names, and locations of the dependency groups/packages. So it's going to be a bit more work, than was originally required.

All the best.

--Chris


----------

